# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF مساعدة :  ارجوكم الحل لهذه المشكلة

## mohammed72

بعد تفليش هاتف n8 اعطاني هذه النتيجة ارجو الرد   *number of image files: 4* *processing image file :*  *rm-596_111.030.0609_79u_prd.core.fpsx* *cmt type : Bb5* *cmt algorithm : Xsr 1.6* *secondary sending speed :** 650000hz* *algorithm sending speed :** 6500000hz* *program sending speed :** 13000000hz* *message reading speed :** 98000hz* *number of blocks : 591* *entry point: 0x01fc* *page format : -1* *max page : 0x00040000* *processing image file :*  *rm-596_111.030.0609_02.01_truetest_79u_prd.rofs3.fpsx* *cmt type : Bb5* *cmt algorithm : Xsr 1.6* *secondary sending speed :** 650000hz* *algorithm sending speed :** 6500000hz* *program sending speed :** 13000000hz* *message reading speed :** 98000hz* *number of blocks : 8* *entry point: 0x00fc* *page format : -1* *max page : 0x00040000* *processing image file :*  *rm-596_111.030.0609_03.01_euro_3_79u_prd.rofs2.fpsx* *cmt type : Bb5* *cmt algorithm : Xsr 1.6* *secondary sending speed :** 650000hz* *algorithm sending speed :** 6500000hz* *program sending speed :** 13000000hz* *message reading speed :** 98000hz* *number of blocks : 134* *entry point: 0x00f4* *page format : -1* *max page : 0x00040000* *processing image file :*  *rm-596_111.030.0609_u01.01_79u.uda.fpsx* *cmt type : Bb5* *cmt algorithm : Xsr 1.6* *secondary sending speed :** 650000hz* *algorithm sending speed :** 6500000hz* *program sending speed :** 13000000hz* *message reading speed :** 98000hz* *number of blocks : 18* *entry point: 0x00f4* *page format : -1* *max page : 0x00040000* *　* *　* *auto selected dead usb flashing...* *if flashing does not start in 5 seconds,* *then perform steps 1, 2, 3 and 4...* *1. Remove usb and battery...* *2. Insert usb.* *3. Insert battery. (some phones boot automatically)* *4. Please power on phone shortly...* *advancefbox sendbootcodeex* *initialisebootstrap_dct5 dir* *bootflashmode_dct5* *bootrom verified!* *bootflashmodedct5ex succeeded first time* *system_id_response_bb5 (0xc0) - 0 (0x00) bytes returned* *number of sub blocks 7 (0x07)* *1 system_asic_id 01* *block length : 21 (15)* *bb asic index : 0 (00) cmt* *id dword 0 : 00000003* *id dword 1 : 00000226* *id dword 2 : 00010007* *id dword 3 : 600c1921* *id dword 4 : 02031104* *2 em_asic_id 02* *block length : 5 (05)* *bb asic index : 0 (00) cmt* *id dword 0 : 00000c35* *3 em_asic_id 02* *block length : 5 (05)* *bb asic index : 0 (00) cmt* *id dword 0 : 00000c30* *4 public_id 12* *block length : 21 (15)* *bb asic index : 0 (00) cmt* *id dword 0 : 0480010e* *id dword 1 : 18d60344* *id dword 2 : 25068246* *id dword 3 : 7c9e9603* *id dword 4 : C0a7d30e* *5 asic_mode_id 13* *block length : 2 (02)* *bb asic index : 0 (00) cmt* *mode id : 00* *6 root_key_hash 14* *block length : 17 (11)* *bb asic index : 0 (00) cmt* *hash : 91 6f 75 21 7f 32 08 12 48 b1 5c 38 df c8 e8 1b*  *7 rom_id 15* *block length : 9 (09)* *bb asic index : 0 (00) cmt* *crc 0 : E693ef0d* *crc 1 : Ac22615b* *start flashing* *rawloaderextract:** rm-596_111.030.0609_79u_prd.core.fpsx* *cmt secondary loader: C:\advancebox turbo flasher\nokia\bb5_loader\bb5_usbloaders\rapuv11_2n d.fg* *secondary loader sent....* *mcu_configuration_response_bb5:* *messageid : C1* *subblocks : 06* *1 sub block id : 10 storage_device_id_bb5* *block length : 0b* *bb asic index : Cmt 00* *device type : Ram 05* *device index : 00* *manufacturer code : 0000 -> flash* *device id : 0000 -> not detected* *extended/fixed id : 0000* *revision id : 0000* *2 sub block id : 10 storage_device_id_bb5* *block length : 0b* *bb asic index : Cmt 00* *device type : Mmc 04* *device index : 00* *manufacturer code : Ffff -> flash* *device id : 0000 -> bad flash type* *extended/fixed id : 0000* *revision id : 0000* *3 sub block id : 10 storage_device_id_bb5* *block length : 0b* *bb asic index : Cmt 00* *device type : Nor 00* *device index : 00* *manufacturer code : 0020 ->*  *device id : 0050 -> type not in database* *extended/fixed id : 0000* *revision id : 0031* *4 sub block id : 10 storage_device_id_bb5* *block length : 0b* *bb asic index : Cmt 00* *device type : Nor 00* *device index : 01* *manufacturer code : 0000 -> spansion* *device id : 0001 -> not used* *extended/fixed id : 0000* *revision id : 0000* *5 sub block id : 10 storage_device_id_bb5* *block length : 0b* *bb asic index : Cmt 00* *device type : Muxonenand 03* *device index : 00* *manufacturer code : 0020 ->*  *device id : 0050 -> type not in database* *extended/fixed id : 0000* *revision id : 0031* *6 sub block id : 35 nand_driver_version_bb5* *block length : 09* *bb asic index : Cmt 00* *data :*  *searchforbootstrap_dct5 : No error - 0 (0x00)* *flash de******or* *manufacturer code : 0020* *device id : 0050* *extended/fixed id : 0000* *revision id : 0000* *size : 20000000 (512 mb)* *vpp info : 0000* *erase10s : 1e* *block1s : 32* *berase1s : 02* *reserved0 : 00* *reserved1 : 00* *reserved2 : 00* *cmt algorithm loader: C:\advancebox turbo flasher\nokia\bb5_loader\bb5_usbloaders\rapuv11_xs r17_alg.fg* *algorithm loader sent...* *fur_control_addclient_bb5() asic_index_cmt (ready)* *fur control ok* *start reading rpl data* *imei: 356988049960640* *reading :** npc... Ok!* *reading :** ccc... Ok!* *reading :** hwc... Ok!* *reading :** r&d... Ok!* *reading :** partnerc... Ok!* *rpl backup was successful...* *plain rpl saved to:* *c:\advancebox turbo flasher\nokia\backup\356988049960640\3569880499606 40_150405.rpl* *pabub key request*  *phoneinforequest_bb5 (asic index 00 )* *phone_info_response_bb5* *papub_keys_hash_resp_bb5 2a* *bb asic index : 00* *cmt papubkeys hash:*  *d172c32473ae199b213465abb3853246f9631231* *imagepath: C:\program files\nokia\phoenix\products\rm-596\* *imagefilename: Rm-596_111.030.0609_79u_prd.core.fpsx* *read type : Fiasco_bb5_do_not_read_certificate (01)* *sending store_certificate_request_bb5 (cmt 00 only)* *certificate 1* *name : Npc* *asic index : Cmt 0* *certificate 2* *name : Ccc* *asic index : Cmt 0* *certificate 3* *name : Hwc* *asic index : Cmt 0* *certificate 4* *name : R&d* *asic index : Cmt 0* *certificate 5* *name : Partnerc* *asic index : Cmt 0* *store_certificate_request_bb5 : 61 05 2b 0d 4e 50 43 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2b 0d 43 43 43 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2b 0d 48 57 43 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2b 0d 52 26 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2b 0d 50 41 52 54 4e 45 52 43 00 00 00 00 00 3b*  *store_certificate_request_bb5 :** no error - 0 (0x00)* *processpartitioninfo_dct5...* *partition info* *partition blocks : 1* *1 partition_info_bb5* *bb asic index : 0x00 cmt* *device type : 0x03 muxonenand* *device index : 0x00* *partition version : 00020000* *spare : Ffffffff* *num partitions : 00000004* *partition 1* *id : 00000003 copiedos*  *attribute : 00000002 ro*  *start address : 00140000* *size : 02a20000* *partition 2* *id : 00000004 demandonos*  *attribute : 00000002 ro*  *start address : 02b60000* *size : 0be20000* *partition 3* *id : 00000008 filesystem*  *attribute : 00000001 rw*  *start address : 0ea00000* *size : 10600000* *partition 4* *id : 0000000a pmm*  *attribute : 00000001 rw*  *start address : 1f000000* *size : 00400000* *partition_info_request_bb5 : 64012f4f00030000020000ffffffff00000004000000030000 00020014000002a20000000000040000000202b600000be200 0000000008000000010ea00000106000000000000a00000001 1f0000000040000082* *partition_info_request_bb5 :** no error - 0 (0x00)* *processpartitioninfo_dct5 :** no error - 0 (0x00)* *starterase_dct5...* *blocklength : 0x4f (79)* *erase blocks : 0x02 (2)* *0 erase_area_bb5 0x12* *block length : 0x1b (27)* *bb asic index : 0x00 cmt* *device type : 0x03 muxonenand* *device index : 0x00* *0 : 00040000-0007ffff* *1 : 000c0000-008bffff* *2 : 00dc0000-0e97ffff* *1 format_partition_bb5 0x19* *block length : 0x2f (47)* *bb asic index : 0x00 cmt* *device type : 0x03 muxonenand* *device index : 0x00* *format info id : 0x03000000* *format info : 000000000000000a0000000000000002000000640018000000 000002000000010000000000000000* *erase_request_bb5 : 5003120b000300000400000007ffff120b000300000c000000 8bffff120b00030000dc00000e97ffff7f* *format_request_bb5 : 5001192f00030000000003000000000000000a000000000000 00020000006400180000000000020000000100000000000000 0025* *successfully erased..* *total blocks to write :** 591* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** ada* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** keys* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** primapp* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** rap3nand* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** sos+pmml* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** sos+decomp* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** pasubtoc* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** papubkeys* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** genio_init* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** sos+ive3a* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** sos*updapp* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** sos*dsp0* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** ldsp* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** sos*isasw* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** sos+core* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** sos+rofs1* *imagepath: C:\program files\nokia\phoenix\products\rm-596\* *imagefilename: Rm-596_111.030.0609_02.01_truetest_79u_prd.rofs3.fpsx* *starterase_dct5...* *blocklength : 0x16 (22)* *erase blocks : 0x01 (1)* *0 erase_area_bb5 0x12* *block length : 0x13 (19)* *bb asic index : 0x00 cmt* *device type : 0x03 muxonenand* *device index : 0x00* *0 : 01378000-0139ffff* *1 : 0da80000-0e97ffff* *erase_request_bb5 : 5002120b000300013780000139ffff120b0003000da800000e 97ffff75* *successfully erased..* *total blocks to write :** 8* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** sos+rofs3* *imagepath: C:\program files\nokia\phoenix\products\rm-596\* *imagefilename: Rm-596_111.030.0609_03.01_euro_3_79u_prd.rofs2.fpsx* *starterase_dct5...* *blocklength : 0x0e (14)* *erase blocks : 0x01 (1)* *0 erase_area_bb5 0x12* *block length : 0x0b (11)* *bb asic index : 0x00 cmt* *device type : 0x03 muxonenand* *device index : 0x00* *0 : 09f40000-0da7ffff* *erase_request_bb5 : 5001120b00030009f400000da7ffff2f* *successfully erased..* *total blocks to write :** 134* *>> cmt rootkey hash cert :** sos+rofs2* *imagepath: C:\program files\nokia\phoenix\products\rm-596\* *imagefilename: Rm-596_111.030.0609_u01.01_79u.uda.fpsx* *starterase_dct5...* *blocklength : 0x0e (14)* *erase blocks : 0x01 (1)* *0 erase_area_bb5 0x12* *block length : 0x0b (11)* *bb asic index : 0x00 cmt* *device type : 0x03 muxonenand* *device index : 0x00* *0 : 0ea00000-1effffff* *erase_request_bb5 : 5001120b0003000ea000001effffff15* *successfully erased..* *total blocks to write :** 18* *continueflash_dct5 complete* *continue flash complete : : No error - 0 (0x00)* *status_bb5 status_request_bb5..* *1 sub block id :** 15 status_nand_ok_bb5* *block length : 0f* *bb asic index : 00* *device type : 03* *device type : 00* *num bad blocks : 00000003* *additional bad : 00000003* *correctable ecc : 00000000* *flashinfo.restartmode : 1* *flashing done...* *total flashing time (erase + flashing) :** 00:00:29(booting time is not included)* *waiting for phone to start-up..(max 150 seconds)* *elapsed time: 5 seconds...* *elapsed time: 10 seconds...* *elapsed time: 15 seconds...* *elapsed time: 20 seconds...* *elapsed time: 25 seconds...* *elapsed time: 30 seconds...* *elapsed time: 35 seconds...* *elapsed time: 40 seconds...* *elapsed time: 45 seconds...* *elapsed time: 50 seconds...* *elapsed time: 55 seconds...* *elapsed time: 60 seconds...* *elapsed time: 65 seconds...* *elapsed time: 70 seconds...* *elapsed time: 75 seconds...* *elapsed time: 80 seconds...* *elapsed time: 85 seconds...* *elapsed time: 90 seconds...* *elapsed time: 95 seconds...* *elapsed time: 100 seconds...* *elapsed time: 105 seconds...* *elapsed time: 110 seconds...* *elapsed time: 115 seconds...* *elapsed time: 120 seconds...* *elapsed time: 125 seconds...* *elapsed time: 130 seconds...* *elapsed time: 135 seconds...* *elapsed time: 140 seconds...* *elapsed time: 145 seconds...* *elapsed time: 150 seconds...* *　* *warning: Phone is not in the required mode...* *disconnect the phone and power it up manually*

----------


## mohammed72

الا يوجد من عنده حل للمشكلة  ارجوكم هاتفي متوقف حاليا  
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

اخى ما مشكلة الهاتف قبل التفليش

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

اخى قوم بتنزيل فيرجن اعلى للجهاز  
ثم تأكد من ان البطارية مشحونه على الاقل 70 فى 100 
وتأكد من واصلة اليو اس بى

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

* يمكن تفليش الجهاز عبر usb بــ برنامج الفونيكس 
يفضل تثبيت فلاشة كاملة واختيار الملفات عبر البرودكت كود 
شغل الواجهة واختر نوع الجهاز واختر ملفات الفلاشة  تفضل هذا شرح فيديو   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## mohammed72

شكرا لك اخي والله جربت الفونيكس وبرنامج الجافا  بس مازال المشكل قائم  
بالرغم اني فلشت بالاصدار الأخير

----------


## السماوي55

ان شاء الله اهل الخبرة سيجدون الحل الامثل

----------


## فلاح المهندس

اخي الكريم جرب تفليش الجهاز بفلاشة الصيانه  v 11.7 اذا عاد الى العمل فلش بي اصدار تريده

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

لما قمت بتفلش الجهاز usb مادام هناك وصلة fbus
كما ان الهاتف ميت منز البداية والمشكلة هارد اختر اخر فيرجن وفلش الجهاز باى وصلة الجهاز لن يقلع الا بعد التفليش وغسله بالغسالة ثم التحمئة على البوريسيسر  الموضوع سيغلق لانه قديم

----------

